# Siamese, personality?



## mrfunyun (Mar 3, 2008)

I saw a siamese kitty at a local shelter. He seemed friendly and noisy. 

I have heard that siamese are aloof, is this true?

I'm looking for a very people friendly cat, must like petting, sleeping under the covers, and maybe some lap time. 

Must get along or ignore my female cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I've read on the forums about Meezers being very affectionate, one-person cats. I don't know how true this is, as I've only met a couple, and they were very friendly.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Siamese bond with their people. Very dog like. They are talkers and climbers. Love high places. Very intellegent. Whether a cat will be a lap cat or not is a crap shoot. If you introduce it correctly to your existing cat you will have a better chance of sucess. Kittens are more adaptable. Just be sure you are prepared for kitten craziness!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My Siamese is very affectionate and fun. He loves to cuddle and play. He gets along great with my other cats too. He is a very one person cat though, he likes the other people in my home, but is decidedly MY cat at the end of the day. He also loves to eat, but I don't know if thats a siamese trait or not


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Aloof?! Ha! They're the blue jays and arabians of the cat world...demanding, troublemakers, kings of everything they touch, and you personally were selected to be center of their universe--aka their servant. They're the epitome of everything we like about cats :lol: Mine absolutely refused to walk anywhere...oh, how pitifully he'd cry and whimper until I let him climb up on my shoulder, then bent over and let him lie down on my back while I walked around the house. Spoiled brats.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I adopted my 10 year old siamese, Orlando, exactly two weeks ago. He already gets along with my other five cats as if he has always been here. He is very friendly and always wants to be in the same room with people. He likes to choose when he will be picked up, but when he does he wants to be hugged. He purrs every time you touch him. The rescue group he came from called him "part" flame point siamese, but I have since been to flame point siamese web sites and I would have a hard time telling what part of him is not flame point siamese. This is the first time I have ever had a siamese, but if they are anything like this I would take another one any time. He is a gem!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Siamese are NOT aloof lol, my cats are always in the same room as me, you know I'm about to enter a room because my entourage enters right ahead and they leave with me. They do seem to be a one person cat (especially Neko) but will still enjoy others, just may not bond strongly with others, but it could depend on how the chores (feeding, playing) are split. They are very talkative and playful, I have to go to bed now but I'll type more in the morning about my two so you get and idea.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, no siamese experience here, but you can never depend on the breed description. Cinderella is nothing like the description of a typical Birman, but that's because of her life before we found each other. You can't even depend on a cat's behavior in a shelter to be the same once you get them home.

I'm just saying be prepared for anything.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

mrfunyun said:


> I'm looking for a very people friendly cat, must like petting, sleeping under the covers, and maybe some lap time.


That describes Siamese cats a lot... :wink: You should also know that once to get a Siamese cat you'll be hooked for life... they are like peanuts... one is never enough... :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have loved all of my cats, but I believe my Siamese are the most loving and intelligent cats I've ever had! One of them taught me to play "fetch."


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Generally Siamese are very people oriented (as much as most dogs) and very much enjoy all human contact. They are also very athletic, love to play and most are very intelligent. Neko plays fetch so i held Willie back and made him watch, now he knows how to play too. I clicker train them as well because it exercises their minds. They get into everything, your average trouble maker lol, good luck making the bed. some Siamese also become shoulder cats and will jumps onto your shoulder to hang out as you walk around. They are talkative ad you can easily have a long conversation with one whether you use words or meows. they are low maintenance as far as grooming goes, one of mine has not shed once in his two years of life until a few days ago. Neko sheds though but brushing with a rubber brush keeps that in check. Both my cats follow me from room to room and like routine. it's important they are kept busy when they are awake. they are not supposed to enjoy being left alone but mine learned to sleep while I am at school and wake up when I come home. If I leave for a short while they are both waiting at the door for me when I open it. Last time I was away during feeding time dad said they would not leave the door to come eat. They do get possessive of attention though and will come running at the sight or sound of me showing the other cat affection and will promptly shove themselves between me and the other cat sometimes leading to a few nips to each other.

To some extent I feel Siamese are misunderstood just as Pit bulls and many other dogs are, Siamese just are not getting killed for it. For some reason MANY people have come to the conclusion that Siamese are a wicked breed, when I say my cat's breed people make a face and say "aren't they mean" or "I heard they were temperamental" and I wonder where on earth they heard such a thing, my cats are the nicest most people oriented cats I've ever met. In fact when I read about your average cat who would live with whomever feeds him and who wants to be left alone I chuckle knowing that none of that applies to my two. 

I noticed a lot has to do with how you bring them up as well. with Willie, my second cat, I knew what I wanted and encouraged it. Every day when he slept on me I handled his paws and opened his mouth so he got used to handling. When we had people over I allowed anyone who wanted to meet him into my room one by one to say hi. If he meowed I meowed back so that he would be a real talker (and it worked, he talks way more than Neko). Willie became far more friendly with strangers although in the last two weeks or so he's been more shy, like he's going through a fear period again, but I think it's too late for those.

Neko does not sleep under the covers but he sleeps next to my head, Willie quite enjoys going under the covers and gets there all by himself whether I like it or not.

I will reiterate, they like to do stuff and get into stuff and love their people, great but demanding cats!

If my mom is reading the newspaper a cat will sit on it, If I'm laying reading a book a cat will come lay between my face and the book, never behind the book *sigh*, they get what they want.

Some people say they do not like other cats as they get jealous. Mine do become jealous over my attention but it is not a huge problem, I have two hands. They love each other and hate being apart, Willie locked himself in the attic and Neko was walking around the house screaming, I didn't know why until i realized my little shadow was not following me or sleeping in his usual spots, mom found him in the attic. Willie is even more attached to Neko, he went straight from mom to Neko, therefore Neko is mommy. So depending on the individual cat of course, I don't think they are any more anti-cat than any other breed.

I hope the Siamese is right for you and you can bring home this shelter kitty soon!


----------



## Lou&Ko (Jul 18, 2008)

I have grown up with Siamese - from being in a crib where my best buddy (whom lived to 19) cuddled with me I'm told, to having two of my own now - I would sincerely doubt that I'd ever be without one. 

To me, they are by far the most social, smart, and best kitties one could ever ask for. They love attention, greet visitors, have accepted a doggie into their home, and are simply the best. They love to play, and if you aren't giving them enough attention they will learn your habits and corner you for love and rubs. Oh, and some are quite avid hunters - I don't let mine outside, but the ones I had growing up brought home all sorts of "treats". 

They tend to do better with a friend, I've always had them in pairs (we have a mommy, almost 9 yrs and her daugter who will be 5 this week!)

Spend some time with one or two, they most certainly are not "for everyone", but man if you are one of those lucky souls to let them in, you'll never be the same.

Oh, and yes, both mine cuddle under the sheets.


----------

